# i just bought ANOTHER pac man!



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha hes so much smaller than my albino one hes a baby :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats
another albino or regular


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha ill try and get pics ASAP this guy is tiny!! bout 1.5-2 inch


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice :nod: , but like said before:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

What do these frogs max out at?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

males are smaller than females. i think females get to like 7-9 inches?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

You know not to keep them together if one is bigger than the other, right? They're very prone to cannibalism.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> What do these frogs max out at?
> [snapback]831545[/snapback]​


Usually 6-7 inches


----------

